# Positive Thinking



## mazou (Jun 12, 2007)

Can somebody who has recovered (temporarily or permanently) describe what it feels like to NOT have DP/DR?

I am starting to follow a program where I visualize what I want to feel like. But I have had this for 22 years, so I can't really remember what "the real world" feels like!

Thank you all. mazou


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

You're no longer focused inwards... you're "there" in the outside world... you "mind" is outside rather than inside... you're not aware of your mind... only the wind and trees... it's wonderful.


----------



## mazou (Jun 12, 2007)

That sounds beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you on any meds?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

What it feels NOT to have DP/DR? Hmm. Well, you're alot less anxious. You're able to interact with others without constantly thinking things like: What are they thinking about me? What do I do now? How do I respond to this event without embarassing myself? For me, these thoughts were extremely prevalent and kept me from feeling like "myself" when alone or with others. It is funny, but the fact that we resist these thoughts is what feeds them. Being able to accept that you are having these thoughts and being okay with that is a big first step. I am not TOTALLY free of these thoughts, but they are much fewer in number and frequency and I no longer freak out terribly when they do come.

By the way, visualization is a great tool. It can really help you, if you're at the stage where you are able to do it. For me in the beginning it was almost impossible to visualize.


----------



## mazou (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you, Universal. That helps a lot. And I agree! The visualization is very tough at this stage.


----------

